# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ինչպե՞ս պայքարել քնելու դեմ

## Mankik

Ի՞նչ երեւույթ է անվերջ քնելու ցանկությունը, ինչի՞ հետ դա կարուղ է կապված լինել:

Երկու տարի շարունակ ոչ մի գիշեր համարյա չեմ քնել: Պատճառը երեխան էր:
Բայց արդեն մեկ ու կես ամիս է, ինչ փոքրիկը սովորել է քնել, ես ել իրեն հետ 8-9 ժամ քնում եմ: Միեւնույնն է չի բավարարում, անվերջ քունս տանում է: Անդուր վիճակ է: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պայքարել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պայքարել:


Քնելով… :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (06.03.2009)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Ի՞նչ երեւույթ է անվերջ քնելու ցանկությունը, ինչի՞ հետ դա կարուղ է կապված լինել:
> 
> Երկու տարի շարունակ ոչ մի գիշեր համարյա չեմ քնել: Պատճառը երեխան էր:
> Բայց արդեն մեկ ու կես ամիս է, ինչ փոքրիկը սովորել է քնել, ես ել իրեն հետ 8-9 ժամ քնում եմ: Միեւնույնն է չի բավարարում, անվերջ քունս տանում է: Անդուր վիճակ է: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պայքարել:


Պետք չէ պայքարել: Քնեք և լրացրեք Ձեր օրգանիզմի քնի պակասը:  :Boredom:   :Lazy:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես ուրիշ բան եմ նկատել: Ինձ 24 ժամը չի հերիքում: Ինձ համար իդեալական տարբերակ կլիներ «14 ժամ քնած - 22 ժամ արթուն»-ը  :Think: :

----------

AniwaR (13.04.2010), Elmo (05.03.2009), Արտիստ (07.03.2009)

----------


## Mankik

> Պետք չէ պայքարել: Քնեք և լրացրեք Ձեր օրգանիզմի քնի պակասը:


8-9 ժամ քնում եմ: 
Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, կարո՞ղ է պատճառ լինի սրտի անբավարար աշխատանքը:

----------


## Mankik

> Ես ուրիշ բան եմ նկատել: Ինձ 24 ժամը չի հերիքում: Ինձ համար իդեալական տարբերակ կլիներ «14 ժամ քնած - 22 ժամ արթուն»-ը :


Հայկո ջան 14 ժամ ես էլ մեծ սիրով կքնեի: Բայց երեխաներին նայող ա պետք:
Իսկ քնելու դեմ ուրիշ միջոցներ չկա՞ն: :Sad:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> 8-9 ժամ քնում եմ: 
> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, կարո՞ղ է պատճառ լինի սրտի անբավարար աշխատանքը:


Քո ասած քնի քանակությունը նորմալ չափ է: Պետք չի անհանգստանալ:  Ես, օրինակ, հանգստյան օրերին շատ ավելի շատ եմ քնում: Էլի չի հերիքում:  :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես ուրիշ բան եմ նկատել: Ինձ 24 ժամը չի հերիքում: Ինձ համար իդեալական տարբերակ կլիներ «14 ժամ քնած - 22 ժամ արթուն»-ը :


Դե ստացվումա,որ քո համար իդեալականը օրվա 7/18 մասը քնելնա,իսկ 11/18-ը արթուն մնալը... Ու քանի որ մեր օրը 24 ժամա,պետքա քնես 24*7/18,այսինքն 9 ժամ 20 րոպե,իսկ արթուն մնաս 14 ժամ 40 րոպե :Tongue:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Հայկո ջան 14 ժամ ես էլ մեծ սիրով կքնեի: Բայց երեխաներին նայող ա պետք:
> Իսկ քնելու դեմ ուրիշ միջոցներ չկա՞ն:


Մի պայքարի, քանի որ, ինչպես դու ես ասում երեխաներին ես խնամում, քեզ ուժերդ վերականգնել է պետք: Հարկավոր է լավ քնել ու առավոտյան երեխաների հետ լիքը խաղալ:  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե ստացվումա,որ քո համար իդեալականը օրվա 7/18 մասը քնելնա,իսկ 11/18-ը արթուն մնալը... Ու քանի որ մեր օրը 24 ժամա,պետքա քնես 24*7/18,այսինքն 9 ժամ 20 րոպե,իսկ արթուն մնաս 14 ժամ 40 րոպե


Է՜հ, մաթեմատիկոսներ...  :Xeloq:  :Smile: : Թղթի վրա՝ հա: Իսկ իրականում ստացվում ա, որ ես ամեն օր 20-21 ժամ արթուն եմ, 3-4 ժամ՝ քնած:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պայքարել:


Քնկոտության դեմ լավագույն միջոցը քնելն է :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, փորձի՛ր մի 15 օր մոնիտորին չնայել: Փոփոխությունը կզգաս :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ի՞նչ երեւույթ է անվերջ քնելու ցանկությունը, ինչի՞ հետ դա կարուղ է կապված լինել:
> 
> Երկու տարի շարունակ ոչ մի գիշեր համարյա չեմ քնել: Պատճառը երեխան էր:
> Բայց արդեն մեկ ու կես ամիս է, ինչ փոքրիկը սովորել է քնել, ես ել իրեն հետ 8-9 ժամ քնում եմ: Միեւնույնն է չի բավարարում, անվերջ քունս տանում է: Անդուր վիճակ է: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պայքարել:


Իսկ միգուցե՞ էլի ես փոքրիկ սպասում  :Think:  ասում են հղի ժամանակ էլ է ահավոր քունը տանում:
Բայց շատ էլ չես քնում,նորմալ մարդը օրվա մեջ պիտի 8 ժամ քնի, ես եթե կես ժամ էլ պակաս քնեմ էտ 8 ժամից, էտ օրս փչացած եմ համարում,անջատված ու քնկոտ վիճակ:
Իսկ պայքարելու կոնկրետ ձև չկա, քնի... կամ զբաղմունք գտի ու զբաղեցրու քեզ,հետո դա կդառնա սովորական,ոնց-որ հիմա քունդ տանելն է:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Քնելու դեմ պետք չէ պայքարել  :LOL: 
Պետք է քնել  :Xeloq:

----------

dvgray (05.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Քնելու դեմ պետք չէ պայքարել 
> Պետք է քնել


հանճարեղ է ասված  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ինչպե՞ս պայքարել քնելու դեմ


Ուրեմն վերցնում ես մի բաժակ ջուր, ձեթ ես լցնում մեջը, հետո խառնում ես մի գդալ շաքարավազ, դնում կրակին, սպասում ես լավ եռա, հետո լցնում ես շշի մեջ, սպասում ես 2 օր, . . .  :Xeloq: 
Քնելով  :Xeloq:

----------


## Nuard

Որոշ մարդիկ կօկա–կօլա են առաջարկում քնելու դեմ. Ասում են, բավականին լավ օգնում է.  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եւս մեկ տարբերակ նրանց համար, ում 24 ժամը չի հերիքում....
Ասում են` Դա Վինչին այդպես է ապրել կյանքը

Նա պնդել է /և երևի թե ապացուցել է  :Tongue: / , որ մարդը կարող է քնել 15 րոպե ամեն 4 ժամը մեկ  բոլոր 24 ժամերի ընթացքում և դա նրան կբավարարի
Ըստ Դա Վինչիի, մարդու ուղեղին հանգստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է ամեն 4 ժամը մեկ 15 րոպե քնել, եւ ուղեղը այդ ընթացքում լրիվ հանգստանում է, մնացած ժամանակը մարդը քնում է անիմաստ

Մնում է "բռնացնել" այդ առաջին 15 րոպեն: Դա պետք է լինի այն ժամանակ, երբ քունդ շատ է տանում ու երբ զգում ես, որ պետք է այ հենց հիմա քնես մի փոքր....

----------

Yeghoyan (27.09.2009), Արտիստ (07.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (05.03.2009), Սամվել (05.03.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մնում է "բռնացնել" այդ առաջին 15 րոպեն: Դա պետք է լինի այն ժամանակ, երբ քունդ շատ է տանում ու երբ զգում ես, որ պետք է այ հենց հիմա քնես մի փոքր....


Դասի ժամին չէ՞  :LOL:

----------

AniwaR (13.04.2010)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Եւս մեկ տարբերակ նրանց համար, ում 24 ժամը չի հերիքում....
> Ասում են` Դա Վինչին այդպես է ապրել կյանքը
> 
> Նա պնդել է /և երևի թե ապացուցել է / , որ մարդը կարող է քնել 15 րոպե ամեն 4 ժամը մեկ  բոլոր 24 ժամերի ընթացքում և դա նրան կբավարարի
> Ըստ Դա Վինչիի, մարդու ուղեղին հանգստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է ամեն 4 ժամը մեկ 15 րոպե քնել, եւ ուղեղը այդ ընթացքում լրիվ հանգստանում է, մնացած ժամանակը մարդը քնում է անիմաստ
> 
> Մնում է "բռնացնել" այդ առաջին 15 րոպեն: Դա պետք է լինի այն ժամանակ, երբ քունդ շատ է տանում ու երբ զգում ես, որ պետք է այ հենց հիմա քնես մի փոքր....


Կարծում եմ` շատ ճիշտ դեղատոմս է: Հաճախ է լինում, որ 10-15 րոպեով "աչքս կպնում է", հետո մի քանի ժամ կարգին ակտիվ եմ լինում, մեկ էլ հոպ` միանգամից անջատվում եմ:

Քնելու խնդիրը ես էլ էս վերջերս շատ սուր եմ զգում... լինում է` 23-ից քնում եմ, բայց մեկ է` հաջորդ օրն անընդհատ քնկոտ-քնկոտ ման եմ գալիս: Անընդհատ կարիք եմ զգում գլոխս մի տեղ դնելու: Մեկ-մեկ ստացվում է` կարճ ժամանակով լիցքաթափվում եմ, բայց ավելի հաճախ տուն եմ հասնում, զրմփում մի տեղ ու գիշերվա հազարին արթնանում  :Not I:  :Lazy:

----------


## Enigmatic

Նաև գիտեմ,որ չքնելու հետևանքով մարդ ժամանակից շուտ է ծերանում,ու ընդանրապես շատ-շատ վնասակար է չքնելը մարդու օրգանիզմի համար,բայց դե ամենալավ ու հետաքրքիր ժամանակը իմ կարծիքով գիշերն ա

----------


## dvgray

> Եւս մեկ տարբերակ նրանց համար, ում 24 ժամը չի հերիքում....
> Ասում են` Դա Վինչին այդպես է ապրել կյանքը
> 
> Նա պնդել է /և երևի թե ապացուցել է / , որ մարդը կարող է քնել 15 րոպե ամեն 4 ժամը մեկ  բոլոր 24 ժամերի ընթացքում և դա նրան կբավարարի
> Ըստ Դա Վինչիի, մարդու ուղեղին հանգստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է ամեն 4 ժամը մեկ 15 րոպե քնել, եւ ուղեղը այդ ընթացքում լրիվ հանգստանում է, մնացած ժամանակը մարդը քնում է անիմաստ
> 
> Մնում է "բռնացնել" այդ առաջին 15 րոպեն: Դա պետք է լինի այն ժամանակ, երբ քունդ շատ է տանում ու երբ զգում ես, որ պետք է այ հենց հիմա քնես մի փոքր....


իսկ ես լսել եմ, որ ինքը քնել է ամեն ժամը մեկ:
ու եթե հաշվես, կըստացվի որ քնելլ է օրական 24 * 15  = 360 րոպե այսինքն 6 ժամ

----------


## Kita

> Եւս մեկ տարբերակ նրանց համար, ում 24 ժամը չի հերիքում....
> Ասում են` Դա Վինչին այդպես է ապրել կյանքը
> 
> Նա պնդել է /և երևի թե ապացուցել է / , որ մարդը կարող է քնել 15 րոպե ամեն 4 ժամը մեկ  բոլոր 24 ժամերի ընթացքում և դա նրան կբավարարի
> Ըստ Դա Վինչիի, մարդու ուղեղին հանգստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է ամեն 4 ժամը մեկ 15 րոպե քնել, եւ ուղեղը այդ ընթացքում լրիվ հանգստանում է, մնացած ժամանակը մարդը քնում է անիմաստ
> 
> Մնում է "բռնացնել" այդ առաջին 15 րոպեն: Դա պետք է լինի այն ժամանակ, երբ քունդ շատ է տանում ու երբ զգում ես, որ պետք է այ հենց հիմա քնես մի փոքր....


Բռնացնելը մի կոմ, բայց ես չեմ կարող 15 րոպեից զարթնել, նույնիսկ եթե զարթնացնեն, չեն կարող ինձ ստիպել վեր կենալ տեղերից, արտառոց դեպքերը մի կող :Smile: 
Ու բացի դրանից թեմա է պետք բացել` *Ինչպես պայքարել չքնելու դեմ*: :LOL: 
Ավելի արդիական է հիմա ինձ համար կոկնրետ :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եւս մեկ տարբերակ նրանց համար, ում 24 ժամը չի հերիքում....
> Ասում են` Դա Վինչին այդպես է ապրել կյանքը
> 
> Նա պնդել է /և երևի թե ապացուցել է / , որ մարդը կարող է քնել 15 րոպե ամեն 4 ժամը մեկ  բոլոր 24 ժամերի ընթացքում և դա նրան կբավարարի
> Ըստ Դա Վինչիի, մարդու ուղեղին հանգստանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է ամեն 4 ժամը մեկ 15 րոպե քնել, եւ ուղեղը այդ ընթացքում լրիվ հանգստանում է, մնացած ժամանակը մարդը քնում է անիմաստ
> 
> Մնում է "բռնացնել" այդ առաջին 15 րոպեն: Դա պետք է լինի այն ժամանակ, երբ քունդ շատ է տանում ու երբ զգում ես, որ պետք է այ հենց հիմա քնես մի փոքր....


Էս պահը ես էլ եմ նկատել.. ասենք  դասամիջոցին որ հաջողացնում ես մի 10-15 րոպե քնես կարգին թարմանում ես..

Մեկ էլ ամենաշատը սիրում եմ մարշուտկի մեջ քնել  :LOL:  :LOL:  Դզումա... մեկա մի 10-15 րոպեից մի հատ Լադոկա քցում հանումա... համ էլ վերջում ոնց էլ չլինի վեր ես կենում էլի  :LOL:  :LOL:  Կիտայի ասած չես կարում մնաս էլի պարկած  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Իսկ ինչպե՞ս պայքարել *չ*քնելու դեմ....
Արդեն երկու ամիս ա 4-5 ժամից ավել չեմ կարողանում քնել :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Որոշ մարդիկ կօկա–կօլա են առաջարկում քնելու դեմ. Ասում են, բավականին լավ օգնում է.





> Բռնացնելը մի կոմ, բայց ես չեմ կարող 15 րոպեից զարթնել, նույնիսկ եթե զարթնացնեն, չեն կարող ինձ ստիպել վեր կենալ տեղերից, արտառոց դեպքերը մի կող
> Ու բացի դրանից թեմա է պետք բացել` *Ինչպես պայքարել չքնելու դեմ*:
> Ավելի արդիական է հիմա ինձ համար կոկնրետ





> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս պայքարել *չ*քնելու դեմ....
> Արդեն երկու ամիս ա 4-5 ժամից ավել չեմ կարողանում քնել


Անքնության մասին առանձին թեմա վաղուց կա. *«Անքնություն»*

Իսկ ընդհանրապես քնի մասին կա *«Քուն»* թեման։ 
Այս թեման, իմ կարծիքով, արժե միացնել «Քուն» թեմային, բայց ամեն դեպքում թող բաժնի մոդերատորը գա, որոշի։

----------


## Xelgen

Եթե պետք է ինչ-որ առիթով չքնել։

Սառը ջրով լվացվել, թեթև ֆիզիկական վարժություններ, սուրճ, թեյ, սուրճ+կոկա-կոլա։ Բայց վերջինները սրտանոթայինի վրա ազդում են։ 

Իսկ եթե անընդհատ է քունը տանում, ապա ավելի լավ է շուտ պարզել դրա պատճառը, ոչ թե հետևանքի հետ փորձել պայքարել։

----------


## Sona_Yar

[QUOTE=Լուսիանա;1605263]Իսկ ինչպե՞ս պայքարել *չ*քնելու դեմ....
Արդեն երկու ամիս ա 4-5 ժամից ավել չեմ կարողանում քնել :Sad: [/QUOT

Երեկոյան հենց հիշես, որ կիսատ գործեր ունես անելու, ասենք՝ :Viannen 10: , հարթուկ, լվացք, դաս՝  միանգամից քունդ կտանի: Իսկ առավոտյան՝ ասենք հինգ շրջան ունես շենքի շուրջ  վազելու ՝ ալարում ես, աչքերդ փակում ես ու միանգամից քնում.. :Lazy:  :Smile:

----------

Լուսիանա (07.03.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Ի՞նչ երեւույթ է անվերջ քնելու ցանկությունը, ինչի՞ հետ դա կարուղ է կապված լինել:
> 
> Երկու տարի շարունակ ոչ մի գիշեր համարյա չեմ քնել: Պատճառը երեխան էր:
> Բայց արդեն մեկ ու կես ամիս է, ինչ փոքրիկը սովորել է քնել, ես ել իրեն հետ 8-9 ժամ քնում եմ: Միեւնույնն է չի բավարարում, անվերջ քունս տանում է: Անդուր վիճակ է: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պայքարել:


Մեծ կալորիականություն ունեցող ուտելիք կերեք (եթե գիրանալու հետ խնդիրներ չունեք): Ասում են, պասիվ մարդկանց ավելի շատ է օգնում: Դիմեք զարթուցիչի օգնությանը: Եթե մի քանի օր ձեր ուզած քանակությամբ քնեք, հետո իրեն-իրեն ժամը կֆիքսվի:
Ես օրական 4 ժամ եմ քնում, կիրակի օրերը` 10-12  :Shok:  ժամ: Պատկերացրեք, որ ոչ մի բանից չեմ դժգոհում: (Բայց ես առանց վերևի գրածները փորձելու եմ տենց քնում):

----------


## Nuard

> Մեծ կալորիականություն ունեցող ուտելիք կերեք (եթե գիրանալու հետ խնդիրներ չունեք):


Դա չի օգնում, իմ մոտ քնելու ցանկություն է առաջանում անմիջապես ուտելուց հետո  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ի՞նչ երեւույթ է անվերջ քնելու ցանկությունը, ինչի՞ հետ դա կարուղ է կապված լինել:
> 
> Երկու տարի շարունակ ոչ մի գիշեր համարյա չեմ քնել: Պատճառը երեխան էր:
> Բայց արդեն մեկ ու կես ամիս է, ինչ փոքրիկը սովորել է քնել, ես ել իրեն հետ 8-9 ժամ քնում եմ: Միեւնույնն է չի բավարարում, անվերջ քունս տանում է: Անդուր վիճակ է: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պայքարել:


Ինձ թվում է պարզապես մոտդ գերհոգնածություն է, բացի այդ եղանակն էլ դրան շատ նպաստող է:  Երկու տարի նորմալ չես քնել, կուտակվել է այդ կարիքը : Հենց օրերը տաքանան կանցնի ամեն ինչ: Հիմա ինչքան կարող ես քնի հանգստացի :Wink: :

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ........
> Սառը ջրով լվացվել, թեթև ֆիզիկական վարժություններ, սուրճ, թեյ, *սուրճ+կոկա-կոլա*։ Բայց վերջինները սրտանոթայինի վրա ազդում են։


Ոնց?  Սուրճին գումարել կոկա հանել կոլա  :Wacko:   Դա ինչպես են անում???  :Wink: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, շատ քնելն էլ է վնաս, օրեկան 8 ժամից ավել քնել չի կարելի է
Բայց լինում են դեպքեր, երբ մարդը շատ հոգնած է լինում և այդ հոգնածությունից քունը տանումէ, բայց նույնիսկ քնելուց հետո մկանները հանգստացած չեն լինում... այդ դեպքերում որքան ժամ էլ քնես, չես հանգստանա, մինչև մարմինդ հանգստացած չլինի

Եւ մյուս կղմից էլ, 8 ժամից խրոնիկ պակաս քնողների մոտ նկատվում են վաղ ծերացման նշաններ, աչքերի տակ սևանում/կապտում է, փոս է ընկնում, մաշկը դալլկանում է, դառնում է անսնունդ, ընդհանուր օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունն է ընկնում, նկատվում է մարմնի զանգվածի նվազում  :LOL:   Այս ամենը թվարկում եմ ելնելով որոշ մարդկանց դիտարկելու փորձից  :LOL: 

Այնպես որ, գիտությունը դեռ չի հնարել, ինչպես արթուն մնալ 24 ժամ, դեռ պետք է դիմանաք կյանքի 1/3ը քնած անց կացնելով  :Tongue:

----------

Jarre (07.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (07.03.2009), Սամվել (06.03.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Չգիտեմ... բայց Կոֆեն չի օգնում... կարաք չփորձեք  :Sad:

----------

VisTolog (30.04.2010)

----------


## Սամվել

> Դա չի օգնում, իմ մոտ քնելու ցանկություն է առաջանում անմիջապես ուտելուց հետո


Էտ ինչքան գիտեմ նորմալա.. իմ մոտելա տենց..

Որ սնունդ ես ուտում.. ինչոր եսիմինչերի ճեղքումա օրգանիզմում սկսվում../սպիտակուց, ածխաջրեր ճարպեր/ դրանցից մեկի /կամ էլ բոլորի լավ չեմ հիշում/ հետևանքով ինչոր քնացնող բանա առաջանում /տո լի ուղեղին ինչոր սլիփի հրամանա գնում/

մի խոսքով հաստատ հիշում եմ որ կենսաբից անցել ենք մի 6 տարի առաջ որ նորմալա...

Բայց կոնկրետ չեն հիշում ոնց էր էտ լինում ...  :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ոնց?  Սուրճին գումարել կոկա հանել կոլա   Դա ինչպես են անում??? 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, շատ քնելն էլ է վնաս, օրեկան 8 ժամից ավել քնել չի կարելի է
> Բայց լինում են դեպքեր, երբ մարդը շատ հոգնած է լինում և այդ հոգնածությունից քունը տանումէ, բայց նույնիսկ քնելուց հետո մկանները հանգստացած չեն լինում... այդ դեպքերում որքան ժամ էլ քնես, չես հանգստանա, մինչև մարմինդ հանգստացած չլինի
> 
> Եւ մյուս կղմից էլ, 8 ժամից խրոնիկ պակաս քնողների մոտ նկատվում են վաղ ծերացման նշաններ, աչքերի տակ սևանում/կապտում է, փոս է ընկնում, մաշկը դալլկանում է, դառնում է անսնունդ, ընդհանուր օրգանիզմի դիմադրողականությունն է ընկնում, նկատվում է մարմնի զանգվածի նվազում   Այս ամենը թվարկում եմ ելնելով որոշ մարդկանց դիտարկելու փորձից 
> 
> Այնպես որ, գիտությունը դեռ չի հնարել, ինչպես արթուն մնալ 24 ժամ, դեռ պետք է դիմանաք կյանքի 1/3ը քնած անց կացնելով


Ես հատկապես նկատել եմ որ մկանները լա՜՜վ հանգստանում են մի հատ տա՜՜՜՜ք լողանալուց հետո որ չորանում ես ու քնում... 

Ֆուտբոլներից հետո օգնումա  :Think:

----------

Ֆրեյա (07.03.2009)

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երեխեք սուրճ խմելն անօգուտ է, սուրճի հատիկներ կերեք  :Ok: , խմածության դեմ էլ է շա՜տ օգնում, սեփական փորձից չեմ ասում   :LOL:

----------


## Jarre

> Եւ մյուս կղմից էլ, 8 ժամից խրոնիկ պակաս քնողների մոտ նկատվում են վաղ ծերացման նշաններ


Ֆրեյան շատ ճիշտ ներկայացրել է, թե ինչ կարող է լինել չքնելու հետևանքով։  Իհարկե թեման այն մասին է, թե ինչպես պայքարել քնելու դեմ, բայց չեմ կարող չնշել ուրիշ պրոբլեմների մասին, որոնք կառաջանան, եթե մենք ռեգուլյար պայքարենք քնելու դեմ։  Բավականաչափ չքնելու հետևանքները․
1) սրտանոթային հիվանդություններ
2) բոյի հորմոնի արտադրության պակաս 
3) անընդհատ քաղցացության զգացում, որն էլ բերում է ճարպակալման
4) բջիջների ծերացում
5) անքնությունը երբեմն կարող է նպաստել քաղցքեղի զարգացմանը

Բայց եթե մարդու քնի պահանջը աննորմալ է, և հոգնածությունը ոչ մի ձև չի անցնում, ապա կարծում եմ, որ բժշկական միջամտության կարիք կա, ու չարժե առաջնորդվել, իմ պես՝ սիրողական մակարդակով գիտելիքներ ունեցողների խորհուրդներով։

----------

Ուլուանա (07.03.2009), Ռուֆուս (07.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (07.03.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Էտ ինչքան գիտեմ նորմալա.. իմ մոտելա տենց..
> 
> Որ սնունդ ես ուտում.. ինչոր եսիմինչերի ճեղքումա օրգանիզմում սկսվում../սպիտակուց, ածխաջրեր ճարպեր/ դրանցից մեկի /կամ էլ բոլորի լավ չեմ հիշում/ հետևանքով ինչոր քնացնող բանա առաջանում /տո լի ուղեղին ինչոր սլիփի հրամանա գնում/
> 
> մի խոսքով հաստատ հիշում եմ որ կենսաբից անցել ենք մի 6 տարի առաջ որ նորմալա...
> 
> Բայց կոնկրետ չեն հիշում ոնց էր էտ լինում ...


Շատ պարզ, ուտելուց հետո արյունը «իջնում» է դեպի ստամոք ու աղիներ, որպեսզի մարսողություն իրականացնի։ Հետեւաբար գլխուղեղին արյուն ավելի քիչ է հասնում, ու առաջանում է քնելու ցանկություն։ Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ ուտելուց հետո քնել խորհուրդ չի տրվում, այլ խորհուրդ է տրվում մի կես ժամի չափ առանց քնելու ուղղակի պառկել հանգստանալ։

----------

Դեկադա (13.04.2010), Ուլուանա (07.03.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Կարծում եմ, որ քնելու դեմ պայքարելն անիմաստ է, պետք է ուղղակի վերցնել ու քնել...... :Wink: Դրանից լավ բան չկա, իսկ եթե շատ կարևոր գործի եք, ապա կարծում եմ ամենալավ տարբերակը լուծվող (растворимый) սուրճն է......... :Hands Up: Հա, մեկ էլ եթե առավոտները մարզանք անեք, տոնուսը կբարձրանա և քուններդ չի տանի..... :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

իմ մոտ քնի դեմ պայքարելուն գերազանց օգնում է մատեն,նաեւ սառը ջրով թրջվելը նաեւ հաճելի երժշտությունը,իսկ դեղերից 30 կաթիլ ժենշեն + 30 կաթիլ էլեկտրոկոկ:

----------


## AniwaR

Սեփական փորձից քունն արտասովոր ձևով տանելու 2 պատճառ կարող եմ առանձնացնել

1. գերհոգնածություն, որն առաջանում է երկար ժամանակ լարված աշխատանքային պրոցեսից, ուսումնական ծանրաբեռնվածությունից.
2. սիրահարվածություն. տարօրինակ ձևով (քիչ, թե շատ թունդ) սիրահարված ժամանակ քունս միշտ տանում ա. մանավանդ եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ ամեն ինչ քխ ա, ու երևի սա էլ էմոցիոնալ գերծանրաբեռնվածության հետևանքով է.

Հա, մեկն էլ հիշեցի 2-րդը գրելուց.
3. Տրամադրության խիստ ու տևական անկում. պարբերաբար ինձ մոտ լինում ա. նման քխ վիճակից հաճախ դուրս եմ գալիս մի քանի օր շարունակ ականջակալներով երաժշտություն լսելով ու երկաաար քնելով, թե՛ ցերեկը, թե՛ գիշերը:

Դե, հետևանքների վերացումն առանց պատճառների վերացման անիմաստ է: Հետևաբար՝

1. թքած ունեցեք աշխատանքի և կրթության վրա: Մի գերծանրաբեռնեք ձեզ գործերով.
2. երբե՛ք, երբե՛ք չսիրահարվեք.
3. մի՛շտ պահպանեք բարձր տրամադրություն... եթե կարող եք:  :Jpit:

----------

kyahi (13.04.2010), Yevuk (14.04.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

Սուրճը կոկա-կոլաի հետ իդեալական օգնում ա :Hands Up: /վերևում արդեն նշվել էր/ ու ամենակարևորը հաջորդ օրը էնքան առույգ ես լինում, որ չես էլ հիշում, որ չես քնել: Ուղղակի իմ մոտ օրինակ, սուրճից հետո ահավոր սրտխառնոց ա լինում, բայց մեկ-մեկ պետք ա գալիս:

----------


## kyahi

քնելու դեմ ժող մի պաըքարեք :Nono: , իմ համառ քնելը դա ամեն ինչ ա, միթե՞ հավես չէ, որ գալիս ես տուն ու թքած ես ունենում ամեն ինչի վրա ու քնում ես :Love: 
Իսկ եթե քնելը խնդիր ա ինց օրինակ լուծվող սուրճն ա օգնում, հատկապես քննությունների ժամանակ…ի դեպ կոլան սուրճի հետ հավես ա, բաըց առողջությանը շատ վնաս ա ու դա շատ մեծ թույն ա մեր օրգանիզմի համար, ավելի լավ ա երկու ժամ քնել, քան առողջության հետ խաղեր տալ…
իսկապես եթե հոգնած եք, երկու ժամ քնելուց հետո արթնացեք մաքուր օդ շնչեք, լվացվեք ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի ու ձեր քունը ամբողջ օրը չի տանի, կամ կես ժամ ըստ ցանկության տաք կամ սառը , ցնցուղ ընդունեք… էս իմ մեթոդն էր, քնելու դեմ պայքարի :Goblin:

----------

AniwaR (13.04.2010), Yevuk (14.04.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Սուրճը կոկա-կոլաի հետ իդեալական օգնում ա/վերևում արդեն նշվել էր/ ու ամենակարևորը հաջորդ օրը էնքան առույգ ես լինում, որ չես էլ հիշում, որ չես քնել: Ուղղակի իմ մոտ օրինակ, սուրճից հետո ահավոր սրտխառնոց ա լինում, բայց մեկ-մեկ պետք ա գալիս:


Իհարկե,եթե այդ կոկա-կոլան 1910 թվականին է արտադրվել :LOL:

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> քնելու դեմ ժող մի պաըքարեք, իմ համառ քնելը դա ամեն ինչ ա, միթե՞ հավես չէ, որ գալիս ես տուն ու թքած ես ունենում ամեն ինչի վրա ու քնում ես
> Իսկ եթե քնելը խնդիր ա ինց օրինակ լուծվող սուրճն ա օգնում, հատկապես քննությունների ժամանակ…ի դեպ կոլան սուրճի հետ հավես ա, բաըց առողջությանը շատ վնաս ա ու դա շատ մեծ թույն ա մեր օրգանիզմի համար, ավելի լավ ա երկու ժամ քնել, քան առողջության հետ խաղեր տալ…
> իսկապես եթե հոգնած եք, երկու ժամ քնելուց հետո արթնացեք մաքուր օդ շնչեք, լվացվեք ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի ու ձեր քունը ամբողջ օրը չի տանի, կամ կես ժամ ըստ ցանկության տաք կամ սառը , ցնցուղ ընդունեք… էս իմ մեթոդն էր, քնելու դեմ պայքարի


Բայց կյանքի 1/3-ից ավելին քնած անցկացնելն էլ մի բան չի, գոնե եթե մի 2 ժամ քնեինք, կասեի հա, բայց 8 ժամ :Sad: ? Չէ, ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ, առանց քնել /եթե իհարկե մեր օրգանիզմը դրա պահանջը իսկապես չունենար/ շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ, դրա դեմ իսկապես պայքարել ա պետք: Հուսանք մի քանի հազարամյակ հետո մեր օրգանիզմները էվոլյուցիայի կենթարկվեն ու իսկապես քնելու կարիք չենք ունենա :LOL: ...

----------

Yevuk (14.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Բայց կյանքի 1/3-ից ավելին քնած անցկացնելն էլ մի բան չի, գոնե եթե մի 2 ժամ քնեինք, կասեի հա, բայց 8 ժամ? Չէ, ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ, առանց քնել /եթե իհարկե մեր օրգանիզմը դրա պահանջը իսկապես չունենար/ շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ, դրա դեմ իսկապես պայքարել ա պետք: Հուսանք մի քանի հազարամյակ հետո մեր օրգանիզմները էվոլյուցիայի կենթարկվեն ու իսկապես քնելու կարիք չենք ունենա...


դե պարշզ է, որ կյանքի կեսը քնելու վրա անցկացնելը հնարավոր չէ, բայց քնելու իմաստ կա դու հանգստանում ես ու դրա կարիքը քո ուղեղը ունի, իհարկե գիտեմ, որ իմ ասածը դու գիտես, բայց մարդը եթե նման էվոլյուցիայի ենթարկվի ես կմեռնեյի, իսկ մարդիկ կդառնային զոմբի, քնելու դեմ պայքարել պետք չէ, պետք է պայքարել ծուլության դեմ ինչն ել բերում է քնկոտության…Քնելը դա ուտելու , խմելու նման անհրաժեշտություն է/մեկն էլ ասի ընենց եմ խոսում, ոնց որ էս նոր ես հայտրագործեցի :LOL: /

----------


## BOBO

> Հուսանք մի քանի հազարամյակ հետո մեր օրգանիզմները էվոլյուցիայի կենթարկվեն ու իսկապես քնելու կարիք չենք ունենա


 Հիմա եմ ուզում :Cray:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ժող ջան այս վերջերս ոչ մի բան չի օգնում քունս տանում է,միայն իմ համար մնացել է մի փրկություն
հենց քունս տանում է սպիտակ թաշկինակս վերցնում եմ ու սերտակի պարում այս սերտակին

----------


## Sunny Stream

Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա է... կատաղում եմ, բայց էս վերջերս ինձ հետ էլ շատ է պատահում. ու որ եկավ՝ եկավ, քնում եմ. հատկապես դասերին ւ ֆիլմերի դիտումներին… բայց օրինակ հիմա 2 օրվա մեջ հազիվ մի 5 ժամ եմ քնել ու անընդհատ համակարգչի առաջ եմ, բայց դե սիրած գործով եմ զբաղվում երևի դրանից է՝ քունս չի տանում... հո՜ չեմ քնի վաղվա դասերին....

----------


## Adriano

Միայն մի խորհուրդ կարող եմ տալ քնելու դեմ կարելի է պայքարել միայն քնելով: Քանզի եթե օրգանիզմդ դրա կարիքն ունի, պետք է անցնես դրա միջով: Իսկ դեղորայքային ցանկացած բուժում ժամանակավոր է: Մասնավորապես եթե անընդհատ քնել ես ուզում դա նշանակում է, որ այդ պակասը ժամանակին ինչ-ինչ պատճառով չի լրացվել: Դե եթե այդպես է քնիր ինչքան կուզես ու կտեսնես այդ այսպես կոչված խնդիրը իսպառ կվերանա: Ես գտնում եմ, որ սա ավելի շատ հոգեբանական խնդիր է, եթե չափից ավել ես քնում, ուրեմն օրգանիզմդ պահանջում է, իսկ եթե անընդհատ ասես ասենք մի քնի, չի կարելի մի ժամ, երկու ժամ, ինքդ ես երկարացնում քնելուդ սովորույթը: :Wink:

----------


## Lord

Խմիչք + Աղջկերք, ու ոչ մի տղա չի քնի

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> Խմիչք + Աղջկերք, ու ոչ մի տղա չի քնի


Չես կարա ասես, կարողա սաղով հավքվում են, որ գնան հայլուր նայելու :Wink:

----------


## DavitH

նենց ա որ ինչքան էլ պայքարես մեկա ետ չքնածտ պիտի լրացնես ու ամե չքնած րոպեի վրա «տոկոս ա գալիս»
իսկ ժամանակաոր պայքարել օրինակ էս գիշեր չքնելու համար ետ լիքը միջոց կա 
կոֆե սառը ջուր ու էլի լիքը վերևը ասածա  բայց չքնել նշանակում ա հիվանդանալ միանշանակ: Նենց որ ավելի լավ ա մի քիչ ավելի արագ աշխետք ձեր գործերը անեք որ իզուր չմտածեք բնության դեմ պայքարելու մասին, քանի որ բնությունը իրա դեմ պայքարողներից արագ ազատվում ա  :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (30.04.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ի՞նչ երեւույթ է անվերջ քնելու ցանկությունը, ինչի՞ հետ դա կարուղ է կապված լինել:
> 
> Երկու տարի շարունակ ոչ մի գիշեր համարյա չեմ քնել: Պատճառը երեխան էր:
> Բայց արդեն մեկ ու կես ամիս է, ինչ փոքրիկը սովորել է քնել, ես ել իրեն հետ 8-9 ժամ քնում եմ: Միեւնույնն է չի բավարարում, անվերջ քունս տանում է: Անդուր վիճակ է: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պայքարել:


ամենա լավագույն և գործող միջոցը արևածաղկի սերմերն են կոպիտ ասած « սեմուշկա չռթի » մանավանդ մեքենա վարելիս , սրանից լավ միջոց չկա :

----------

